# Rain, Sleet or Snow, hop on your bike let’s go!



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 6, 2019)

Put on you raincoat, pull up your boots, hop on a bike because it’s only winter!
Post your winter rides here!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 6, 2019)

took it out yesterday, short ride , wth dog running by me.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 6, 2019)

Also gave the Spartan a spin .    "Murphy"    Was a real trooper !     The Spartan is a mix of many bikes.    For being a small frame this bike rides really good !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 6, 2019)

Tried to catch the snow in the picture.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2019)

I tried to get a thread like this going too. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/snow-riders-picture-thread.123428/
Ride Your bike; or come on out and ride here with me!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's one from yesterday's ride after we had the rare occurrence of some overnight rain.


And the ultra rare occurrence of a full double arch rainbow.
I can't even remember the last time I saw one of those.
Maybe when I was backpacking in the Sierras.


It was so big, that there was no way to get a picture of the whole span from where I was.
Sometimes you forget just how beautiful Mother Nature is.
It's nice to be reminded every once in awhile.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 7, 2019)

Don't spend much time on vintage bikes in real winter conditions, it's just not that much fun and I don't wanna beat up my old bikes.    It's mostly new bike type of riding for me this time of year.

15 degree sunrise on a nice frosty morning-



A recent wet & windy snowstorm that froze overnight-


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 8, 2019)

Still riding in the East!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm probably the only guy on these Forums that doesn't ride in inclement weather. 

I don't mind the cold so much and do short rides then (well, not COLD), but I'm opposed to me and any of my bike getting wet and dirty. I'll throw safety in as an issue also...but I just want to keep my bikes clean, lol!


----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 8, 2019)

I have to get to school some how and my Allpro commuter never lets me down, even in 13 degree weather. 

We had freezing rain last Friday night that brought us both down into the concrete but she held pretty strong.

Just a little wound to my pride but she didn't flinch.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 8, 2019)

my buddy has a 38 Schwinn that was his only transportation for a while. his crank was loose so he asked me to fix it, I have never seen so much dirt and junk in a set of bearings. took it apart and cleaned everything up and put it back together for him. I'm sure his hubs are equally a mess, but I didn't mention that since I don't really feel like fixing that.

bikes don't like a lot of wet weather riding. neither do I


----------



## SKPC (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 9, 2019)

Stuck with Fat franks in snow, no bueno.

I love these tires to death but they just don't cut it in the snow.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 9, 2019)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 930661
> 
> View attachment 930660
> 
> View attachment 930663



Your Bike RULES !!!!!!      Great Pic's by the way !


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Here's one from yesterday's ride after we had the rare occurrence of some overnight rain.View attachment 929708
> And the ultra rare occurrence of a full double arch rainbow.
> I can't even remember the last time I saw one of those.
> Maybe when I was backpacking in the Sierras.View attachment 929709
> ...



Marty, I’m a huge fan of this bike..such personality!!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 11, 2019)

From a few days ago before I got my snow tires back on.


----------



## COB (Jan 11, 2019)

5:30 PM: It is about 32 degrees and we are waiting for the 4 to 7 inches of snow that they are forecasting to arrive after midnight.


----------



## COB (Jan 12, 2019)

2:30 AM: Getting a little snow now. Out for a ride before work. I like riding on nights like this and making the first tracks in the snow. Everything is quiet and peaceful.


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2019)

Allpro2slow said:


> View attachment 930187
> 
> I have to get to school some how and my Allpro commuter never lets me down, even in 13 degree weather.
> 
> ...




13  degrees!!! You, sir are a Wildman.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey Allprotooslow….hook that front brake up buddy.  They are there to help you stop!!  Otherwise, ditch the brake arms, they could hurt you when you go down in the rain/sleet/snow.....


----------



## COB (Jan 13, 2019)

The weather man may have gotten it right this time!


----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2019)

*A good ride around the neighborhood, after shoveling the driveway out.*


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 14, 2019)

A half-century ago I had a paper route. When it snowed I would wrap a small link chain around the tire, I'm guessing about 10 feet or so, going through spokes all around then back the other way. When through it made an X pattern on tire and worked well for me. The papers HAD to be delivered, sometimes I would get home at 8-9pm for supper. 
Plus...halfway around my route there was this REALLY cute girl that brought me a soda and we talked. (I was a kid then[emoji16]).


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 15, 2019)

Rode down to the post office yesterday to pick up the rack I got from @piercer_99

I got It on an hour after that and it looks great.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 15, 2019)

Pulled out . Road.  Put it back in storage. Try again  next month BURRR!!!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 15, 2019)

Hangin out with the 1% for a bit today.  But a tail wind caught me and sailed me back to reality.


----------



## Allpro2slow (Jan 17, 2019)

Just got to class in this. Wouldn't be surprised if my bike is buried by the time I get out.

Outriggers are still on but I brought the lever with me, going to put it on after class.

Coaster brake works but I'd feel better with two sets of brakes.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 17, 2019)

We've had four days of rain here in Southern California, so I've been feeling a bit of the cabin fever lately.
So, I've been finishing up a project bike, and I've been waiting for a lull in between storms to take it for its first ride since getting it all tuned up.
After seeing all those snow shots, now I know why some of the bikes look like this, when they first make their way out to California.



The before,



And, the after.
Sorry guys, the wet pavement is about as inclement as it gets around here.
And I thought, I was braving the brutal conditions to take my new/old bike for a ride. Lol!
You guys, are magnificent!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 17, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Hangin out with the 1% for a bit today.  But a tail wind caught me and sailed me back to reality.
> View attachment 933763
> 
> View attachment 933764
> ...



Buurrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 17, 2019)

Lynchwrench said:


> Pulled out . Road.  Put it back in storage. Try again  next month BURRR!!!
> 
> View attachment 933528
> 
> ...



IT GETS ME TO AN BACK..


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 17, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> We've had four days of rain here in Southern California, so I've been feeling a bit of the cabin fever lately.
> So, I've been finishing up a project bike, and I've been waiting for a lull in between storms to take it for its first ride since getting it all tuned up.
> After seeing all those snow shots, now I know why some of the bikes look like this, when they first make their way out to California.
> View attachment 934292
> ...



Nice  bike


----------



## Allpro2slow (Feb 2, 2019)

Quick ride to Safeway for some Snapple before I go to work. Employees are super cool about letting people walk their bikes inside the store. 

Sorry for blurriness. My hands were cold from the ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2019)

It's that time of year. Snow,sleet, freezing rain. Still ride whenever I can.
Hammerhead


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 24, 2019)

you guys that live where it is cold are all nuts.  I have never in my 60 years on the planet stepped foot in the snow.  we have a 2500 foot peak in my town and it does get snow up there 3 times a year or so.  when there is snow on the peak I don't even go outside unless I have to. definitly won't be riding a bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2019)

This is November 2019 so far, but the Weather Man, ahem! or should I say Weather Bimbo, lol, says we are going to be in for it by Thanksgiving Day.














Torrential rain, mud slides, cold temperatures straight down from Alaska, and a major snow dump up in the mountains.
All or nothing!
Typical Winter weather here in California.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2019)

A little bit of rain didn’t stop these cars either from the Mooneyes show today!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2019)

I rode in wind and rain recently.
I had a blast; hardly anyone out riding.
I can't complain about weather where we live; pretty much like paradise.








This bike has been gone through now, new tires and fresh lube; rides like new.


----------



## Allen B Curtis (Dec 11, 2019)

Had a thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat, cleaned up the trash and went for a ride.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 11, 2019)

White sand is the closet to snow we get in the south . This is the best time of the year to ride the seashore .
But we have another cold front coming in it's suppose to drop down to the 60s .


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Cabers! More riding in the rain, nice today no cars out!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 25, 2021)

Slushwagen


----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2021)

About as close as I've been to the snow in a while but don't think I'm going to be riding up to 10,000 Mt Baldy


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2021)

Only had to go about 10 feet to ride in a Winter Wonderland.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 26, 2021)

Made over yet again, this time much lighter! Fast and nimble rider.


----------

